# Dog Breed Recommendation



## PaddyBloggit (19 Dec 2015)

My dog (a Red Setter) died suddenly today. He was in the back seat of the car, he let out one painful yelp and died.

As my dog died suddenly he didn't have a chance to breed. I've always kept a male from the litter so that I've kept the same family going so to speak.

I don't want to get another setter because it wouldn't be the same.

When I get another dog I'm going to get two so that they'll have company (probably from the same litter).

What I'm looking for is recommendations - they'll be well cared for.

The one thing that I've had with the setters is the large amount of hair they shed.

Because they were house pets . the hoovering was a constant.

If I could get a similar sized breed with less of a shedding hair problem it would be great.

Any opinions on dobermans - I've seen one locally and he seems placid and quite smooth haired.

I won't be getting the puppies until March at the earliest ... too soon to introduce a replacement

.... out of respect to a loyal companion.


----------



## rob oyle (19 Dec 2015)

Would you consider adopting from a shelter?


----------



## MiseÉire (19 Dec 2015)

Hi Paddy,
Sorry for your loss. We have a Boxer and I couldn't recommend them highly enough. We got him as an engagement present and he was the baby of the house for a time, until the real babies arrived! He was lively as a pup but trained very easily and was a great house dog. He has been brilliant with the kids and over the years has settled down very well. I could write a book similar to Marley and me about his misdemeanours (dug up the garden, ate the sky cable on Xmas eve, my wife's wedding shoes, most of the shrubs in our garden, except for one, which I can only assume is the most horrible plant in the world!) but he has been a great addition to our house. I will be very sorry when he goes so I appreciate what you are going through and wish you the best of luck on your journey to a new best friend. M.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Dec 2015)

Paddy,

Very, very sorry to hear about your poor dog.  It can be tough losing a close and usually loyal companion especially at this time of year.  Setters are lovely dogs.




rob oyle said:


> Would you consider adopting from a shelter?



Please, please do consider adoption.  The Christmas season has led to so many dogs, young and old, being dumped, that it is just horrendous at this stage.

If you are considering a doberman don't forget that they are on the 'Restricted Breed' list and will therefore require muzzling and no off-lead walking.

My preference would be for a Heinz 57 and I love staffies. If I was to give you a recommendation it would probably be for a lurcher or whippet.  They are generally placid and eager to please.  They don't shed and are also known as 'couch potatoes' because after their walks they sleep for ages.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Dec 2015)

Thanks for the replies _*rob oyle*_ and _*Mise Éire*_.

Re. the shelter .. I've nothing against shelters and I'm a sucker for a sad (dog's) face but I've always bred the male I was keeping.

My thoughts in buying are to get two puppies from the same litter and to get puppies with a proven temperment. I find some shelters are over zealous in vetting potential owners and 3rd party hassle is something I'd like to avoid.

With all my talks of another breed I truly love red setters and when push will come to shove I'll find it hard to get another breed.

_*Mise Éire*_ - a Boxer could be a possibility. How is he on the shedding hair front?

Whatever breed I get I'm going to get two because I feel dogs need each others company too. Would a Boxer x 2 be manageable do you think or would it be a madness in the making? Do Boxers take well to the lead?

I looked at dobermans but they are a ferocious price for 1 not to mind 2.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Dec 2015)

Sue Ellen said:


> Paddy,
> 
> If you are considering a doberman don't forget that they are on the 'Restricted Breed' list and will therefore require muzzling and no off-lead walking.



I wasn't aware of that. The local farmer who has one has no muzzle on him and he has a free run of the place. I'd be taking mine for walks on country roads. I wouldn't want to keep a dog that needs to be muzzled. I would feel guilty everytime I'd put the muzzles on them.

To be honest, as the night goes by .... I'm more for getting setters again.

Hair can be hoovered. And I love my setters.

Although I'm sad about my dog dying today, I take great consolation that he died in comfort and quickly. I had to get his father put down - his back went and I used to have to support him when he was toileting (best word I could come up with). It was far more upsetting to watch him fading away.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Dec 2015)

In the park where I used to walk the dogs there was a guy who had two boxers.  He regularly told me that they were just too much for him as they were both very energetic.  Perhaps it would depend on the temperment of the dogs.

I always recommend to people to try fostering the dogs before adoption.  It gives you an opportunity to get to know the dogs personality and to see if they will fit in with the household.  You will also be helping the rescue out.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Dec 2015)

You will see the restricted breeds here http://www.carlowkilkennyds.ie/index.php?option=com_rsgallery2&view=gallery&gid=2&Itemid=134


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Dec 2015)

Furminators are great for the shedding https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVTJSk-TJCw

P.S.  I would recommend to anyone using a Furminator to go easier on the hair than they show in the video especially when you get it first.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Dec 2015)

I'll look at the shelters and see what they've got  ... you've made a very persuasive argument.

That furminator looks the business.

and I'll be staying away from restricted breeds.


----------



## MiseÉire (20 Dec 2015)

We have a small space so I never considered getting a second. He is not bad for shedding hair although after a couple red setters you are pretty much used to hoovering at this stage I'm sure! He is good on the lead and I can let him off lead close to the house and he will come when I call him. I watch in awe as 2 of my neighbours have enough trust to walk their boxers off lead along busy roads and in town. My fella was wild as a pup and is a bit still too curious to try that but is very manageable on lead at this stage.


----------



## amtc (20 Dec 2015)

I would love a dog...but my dad gave away my jack russell when I was 7...he used to swing out of a rotary line and ruined my dad's shirts plus he wouldn't sleep so my mam had to bring him out in the car each night. Anyway not possible as now live in managed development.

But I have visitation rights to my nana's dog who is a black lab kelpie cross. My uncle and his wife bought a pair and when divorced got one each. They sent them to obedience school and were taught to eat on a certain word etc. She is now going deaf so we have to scream at her the word. She still stands at the stairs so we have to pretend we are off to bed and then sneak out!


----------



## JohnJay (20 Dec 2015)

Sorry to hear about your Setter Paddy. It must be like loosing a family member.

i would love to get a dog, but unfortunately my life is not dog-friendly. 

There are so many gorgeous dogs on the dogs trust and DSPCA websites looking for homes. I dont know why anyone would buy a dog from a breeder.


----------



## grenzgebiet (21 Dec 2015)

There are many dogs in need of a good home - see for example:


and
https://www.facebook.com/Cork-Animal-Care-Society-121706267844805/


----------



## Vanilla (21 Dec 2015)

So sorry to hear about your setter. We have a mongrel now and she is a funny little thing, very attached to the family, very healthy. But I did have a dobermann, who I loved, he was a big softy. Extremely athletic and strong and very, very affectionate. He died at a relatively young age. From my experience, they are lovely dogs, but then so are so many breeds!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Dec 2015)

Thanks for all your replies.

Upon reflection, I'm going to stick with setters as they've always been the breed of choice.

I'm going to get two puppies from the same litter ... company and siblings together.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Dec 2015)

Two young setter puppies have joined the family ... they are happily ensconced in the garage. Two brothers.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (30 Dec 2015)

Thought I'd post a pic of the two family additions:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Jan 2016)

Oh they are just gorgeous, better than George any day 

Isn't the one on the right so angelic lookin' 

P.S.  Don't forget to get them two name discs with owner contact details.  I'm sure you don't want these two beauties goin astray.


----------



## xoxoxo (2 Jan 2016)

OMG the are just gorgeous. What did you call them?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Jan 2016)

No names yet ... still thinking and thinking and ...

I can't get discs with their names etc. on them until names are chosen.

Until then they are just being called 'Boys'. "Boys come here", Boys, which one of ye did that" etc.


----------



## xoxoxo (2 Jan 2016)

My vet advised me not to get the dogs name on his/her tag In case someone trys to take them and if they call them by name, they are much more likely not to make a fuss.  He suggested just a phone number. Makes sense I guess. Your boys are just beautiful. I have a ruby King Charles - exact same colour as the boys. Always loved setters.


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jan 2016)

I have found that the plastic discs are the best and I order them through my vets.  The info fades over time on the metal discs.  I have come across stray dogs who have discs but couldn't read the contact details because of this problem.


----------



## apollo11 (3 Jan 2016)

I got one of those thin metal tags for my boy when he was a pupster. As previous poster suggested it got all scratched. However I replaced it with one from a crowd in Cork. Again it was metal, but much sturdier with a cute paw print on the front. Have that one about three years now.  I just put both of our phone numbers on the front with the words I am chipped (no name).  I am sure you don't need to be told to chip your wee boys and register their details on one of the databases.   The website for the tags is just www.pettags.ie (no conxn). Good luck w/the new arrivals!


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jan 2016)

Sue Ellen said:


> I have found that the plastic discs are the best and I order them through my vets.  The info fades over time on the metal discs.  I have come across stray dogs who have discs but couldn't read the contact details because of this problem.



These are the tags that I ordered http://www.identitag.co.uk/productcart/pc/Round-Medium-Plastic-Pet-tag-5p33.htm

Compulsory microchipping kicks in at end of March and the rules are here as well as a handy way of checking for dogs who are already microchipped https://www.fido.ie/chipcheck  Under the 'Overview' option the rules are listed.


----------



## mathepac (4 Jan 2016)

My fellah has one of the Cork tags. Solid brass  with embossed info - this type.  As restricted breed, Long-haired Rottweiler, he is already chipped, IKC registered, etc.

This is Jay, Cork brass tag, Tipp colours, in his bed while visiting Galway. A truly Multi-national Mutt! The plastic tub is XXL size with my little 52kg beauty relaxing.

My breed recommendation> Rescue a dog from your local pound, they are killing unwanted dogs at the rate of 2,600 per year (DSPCA figures). Look for a Rottie of course the gentlest and smartest of giants.

By the by since the introduction the breed specific legislation, BSL, the number of attendances at A&E for dog-bites has increased and the breeds targeted by idiotic BSL don't figure in the stats.


----------



## Berberis (4 Jan 2016)

Sue Ellen said:


> Furminators are great for the shedding https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVTJSk-TJCw


Ordered one of theses yesterday for use on my forever molting Golden Retriever.
Bought it from this seller on Amazon for £10 plus cost of parcel motel coming to approx.€18.
Priced them in local pet store and they were over €50


----------



## PaddyBloggit (4 Jan 2016)

Great tips here - name tags & furminator!

How did you get delivery to Ireland? Page says that seller doesn't deliver to Ireland.


----------



## Berberis (4 Jan 2016)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Great tips here - name tags & furminator!
> 
> How did you get delivery to Ireland? Page says that seller doesn't deliver to Ireland.


Getting it delivered via parcel motel


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Jan 2016)

Berberis said:


> Ordered one of theses yesterday for use on my forever molting Golden Retriever.
> Bought it from this seller on Amazon for £10 plus cost of parcel motel coming to approx.€18.
> Priced them in local pet store and they were over €50



Hope this cheaper version works out ok for you.  I was warned by other dog owners that I should only buy the branded one as some of the others can actually cut because of the blades used in cheaper versions.  Maybe if you use it very gently until you get used to it.  One dog groomer that I know doesn't approve of them.  Ours hasn't caused any problems.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Jan 2016)

mathepac,

Jay is beautiful.  Totally agree with you on the BSL rubbish.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (4 Jan 2016)

Where did you source your Furminator Sue Ellen?

(An aside - I see the Daily Mail is looking for you - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3332234/Where-stars-Dallas-now.html )


----------



## Berberis (4 Jan 2016)

Sue Ellen said:


> Hope this cheaper version works out ok for you.  I was warned by other dog owners that I should only buy the branded one as some of the others can actually cut because of the blades used in cheaper versions.  Maybe if you use it very gently until you get used to it.  One dog groomer that I know doesn't approve of them.  Ours hasn't caused any problems.


Is it a cheaper version/fake?
I was not too sure at first but after a bit of research I think it may be one of the earlier models. On close up it has the proper patent label. Will examine it carefully when it comes before using it on the dog
thanks for the advice


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Jan 2016)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Where did you source your Furminator Sue Ellen?
> 
> (An aside - I see the Daily Mail is looking for you - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3332234/Where-stars-Dallas-now.html )



I bought it eventually in Maxi Zoo because the guy there let me try it out before buying.  Maxi Zoo are usually quite expensive but weren't that much dearer at that time than even e-bay or elsewhere.  That was a few years ago.

If only I could look as well when I reach 74 as Linda Gray does I'll be doin' all right http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2851048/How-does-Sue-Ellen-look-BETTER-older-gets.html


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Jan 2016)

Berberis said:


> Is it a cheaper version/fake?
> I was not too sure at first but after a bit of research I think it may be one of the earlier models. On close up it has the proper patent label. Will examine it carefully when it comes before using it on the dog
> thanks for the advice



It certainly doesn't look like a fake when you check Google or e-bay/amazon.  There is a big price difference though which would make one wonder.

I wouldn't brush the dog as harshly as they do in that video until you get used to it and check that it is ok to use safely.


----------



## Up Rovers (5 Jan 2016)

mathepac said:


> By the by since the introduction the breed specific legislation, BSL, the number of attendances at A&E for dog-bites has increased and the breeds targeted by idiotic BSL don't figure in the stats.



mathepac,

You may not be into Facebook but there are two very good pages regarding BSL that you may find interesting to read [broken link removed]

and https://www.facebook.com/Páraic-Ó-Súilleabháin-756218384500262/?fref=ts

Hopefully BSL will be eliminated.


----------



## mathepac (5 Jan 2016)

Thanks @Up Rovers. Paraic and I share membership of a couple of doggy facetube groups. He's done great work on his recent paper. I'm a big supporter and information sponger!


----------



## mathepac (5 Jan 2016)

Sue Ellen said:


> Jay is beautiful.  Totally agree with you on the BSL rubbish.


Thanks @Sue Ellen, the greatest canine pal I've ever had. He's a handsome divil and knows it. I bask in the reflected adoration he receives, he's a huge hit with the ladies (human). The poor lad is of no use to doggy ladies!

I use the Furminator on Jay. I have to. Nothing on this earth sheds like a long-haired aka curly-haired Rottie. I could knit blankets for all the dogs in Ireland from Jay's moults, if I could knit - I certainly wouldn't lack raw-material. Maybe with training from a retired FAS knitting consultant I could could knit hair-shirts for some of the greedy and selfish in our society, a little cottage industry, Me & Jay Enterprises Teoranta, "Penitence is Our Game, Wear Our Shirts with Shame!"

I'd encourage anyone using a Furminator to be careful. Doggies can, just like ourselves, have little lumps and bumps on their skins -  warts, moles, skin-tags. A carelessly used Furminator could cause poor Shep or Rover a lot of pain.


----------



## Gerry Canning (5 Jan 2016)

Paddy,

You did say March @ earliest ?, but I see 2 hairy things in your porch.So much for New Year Resolutions!
Red Setters are a lovely breed (have a hairy casting Golden Retriever myself)

Enjoy the training !
You will stay fit !


----------



## PaddyBloggit (5 Jan 2016)

I needed to fill the void Gerry ...


----------

